# can I convert my 5hp merc 2-smoke to a 6hp?



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

> Is it possible?
> 
> What's required?
> 
> -T


Don't think so. Pretty sure the 4 hp and 5 hp share the same bore and stroke which are single lung. The 6 hp is twin cylinder and shares the same bore and stroke with the 8 hp which in turn share many common parts with the 9.9 / 15 (which share a different, larger, bore and stroke).

So, no, I don't think so but I'm sure someone will have a different answer.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> > Is it possible?
> >
> > What's required?
> >
> ...


my answer is no..won't work.. for this model 4/5 model, 6/8 model and 9.9/15hp 2-stroke.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh well, worth asking. Thanks CR & WS

-T


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Probably not worth spending the money, but you could likely massage another 1hp from it, and get your 6hp. Two strokes are pretty easy to tune up, but tend to become a little finicky if you get too radical.

Shave the head a bit to increase compression, polish the intake and exhuast passages, etc. 

In the end it's still just a 5hp motor though.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, was looking for just an easy bolt-on sorta thing. 

The 5 horse serves it's purpose on the hi-sider as it's super-light and allows you to just drag the bhot off the trailer, throw the 5-horse, TM and TM battery on it and go fishing in places nobody else can get to. 

I don't need to run far in these out of the way places, so the "need" isn't really there for more HP. 

With 2 people on the boat the "want" definately is. It tops out at about 11.5 mph....

-T


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

See, now if you had the merc 4 stroke 5 hp,
all you'd have to do is bolt on a different carb,
and you'd have a 6 hp merc.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

yes but the 4-stroke carb is probably more $ than I bought this motor for!

It was a deal I couldn't pass up, and glad I got it. Just would be "gladder" if it was a 6hp. Or a 7. Or an 8..... 

-T


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Just for grins, checked the price of the 4 stroke 6 hp carb...$140 includes shipping.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Problem solved. I put a "1" in front of the "5" on the engine cowling. Plenty of power now, and only cost me $.50

Why didn't I think of that sooner???

 

-T


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> Problem solved. I put a "1" in front of the "5" on the engine cowling. Plenty of power now, and only cost me $.50
> 
> Why didn't I think of that sooner???
> 
> ...


 ;D ;D ;D ;D

Supress the urge to put a zero at the end, you could get yourself kild'


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't see it that way a'tall...gots my fingers here, I can add this up!

lemme see here 1+5 = 6   yep he gots him a 6 hp 

Now if'n we adds 1+5+0 = 6  nope, still only got's 6 hp

oh well, better luck next time.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> I don't see it that way a'tall...gots my fingers here, I can add this up!
> 
> lemme see here 1+5 = 6   yep he gots him a 6 hp
> 
> ...


Brett, obviously the thinner and non-skid fumes have gone to your head. 

If we add the one to the five like you suggested, you should wind up with 15. 1 + 5 = 15. Then add the zero and that's how you wind up with 150. 

1 + 5 = 15. 

15 + 0 = 150. 

Very simple math, I'm not sure where you got off track. 

[smiley=maniac.gif]


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> Very simple math, I'm not sure where you got off track.


I only have 10 fingers, I was doin' addin'.
To git to 20, I'da had to shuck my shoes off'n my feet.
Need to see my toes to do them big numbers.
Doin' them largish type of numbers, you was probably doin' that new math!
I larned the old math. I can mathematize up to 21 if'n I have to.
But like phishphood, I'da had to put my hands in my pockets!

As to the fumes, you ain't kidding, those products will kill you.
Garage door was open, side door too, and both fans working.
The smell is nasty! Can't wait to get to the varnishing!


----------

